# HID Group Buy from my other car forum...



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What type of H.I.DS are they? And what "k's" are available.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm unable to see as I'm at work right now but if you read the first post in that thread then all the proper information is there.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Am i seeing this right? $160 - 15%..... 

My HID's cost me $35.99 shipped, no group buy needed!


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

Tempting, but I'm holding out for the FX-R Stage IV kit for my retrofit.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree Skilz10179, I purchased a set for $100 bucks flat rate from a local shop around my area. I think $160 is far to much for H.I.D. kits and so on. Look around, get prices from different stores for all you wanting h.i.d.s, thats your _best_ *bet.* Plus, you can probably find kits with a longer warranty time......just a thought




Skilz10179 said:


> Am i seeing this right? $160 - 15%.....
> 
> My HID's cost me $35.99 shipped, no group buy needed!


----------

